# 𝗔𝗿𝗲 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗠𝗼𝗿𝗲 𝗜𝗻𝗰𝗹𝗶𝗻𝗲𝗱 𝗧𝗼 𝗘𝘅𝗽𝗲𝗿𝗶𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁 𝗧𝗵𝗮𝗻 𝗧𝗼 𝗙𝗼𝗹𝗹𝗼𝘄 𝗙𝗮𝗺𝗶𝗹𝗶𝗮𝗿 𝗔𝗽𝗽𝗿𝗼𝗮𝗰𝗵𝗲𝘀�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

��


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

A mixture, I think. The thing is, even when I’m winging something, I’m still a little prepared and have an expected result, more or less. In fact, I wouldn’t wing it if I predicted unfavourable results...


----------

